
Ask HN: Twitter has been broken for months. How can I get them to fix this? - w8rbt
https://imgur.com/HUigIQV
======
w8rbt
I see this every time I try to log in to twitter. I've used different
computers, different browsers, different operating systems (Debian, Xubuntu
and Windows 10). I've opened tickets with twitter (they don't seem to care).
I've googled for solutions, nothing. Can HN help me out? All I have is that
screenshot (which appears whenever I try to login).

Edit: I am w8rbt on twitter as well.

